# What do you love the most....



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

about your dog(s). I know we have had this thread before but we have new members and new dogs here. 

What is your favorite trait about your dog?

Vendetta I love that she is always happy. She gets a little carried away at times but she has never snapped at another dog she is just happy.

DaVinci ( non pitbull) I love how much he loves me. His attentive eyes always watching me and waiting to do a fun activity.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nismo -right when we get him out of his crate When were walking down the hall he'll just look up at watch me. idk its just the way he looks at me. lol (cornyyyy)

Bella - She so ditzy it just cracks me up.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Grizz... I love the way grizz comunicates with me and is always by my side. He has so many expressions and gestures and noises. He always has something to say and he always wants to be right next to you doing what your doing.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I love each individuals personality. Some of mine are just plain goofy their so happy. I love the way I get hugs when I feed them and clean up their circles. They are just so expressive that they don't have to have words to tell you how much they love you. And when they are in the house, they are always by my side unless I tell them to go to their room.( I have a bedroom that is just a room for the dogs). They mind better than my kids ever did.(LOL)


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

When I look into her eyes, I see a glimpse of her gentle soul.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i love how chyna is so loving and happy. she has these soft lovable eyes, that make me mushy ahhah  i love cuddling wit her..

kenya, i love how she is just like me.. daring, crazy, stupid and full of energy... and i love how she runs from her poop the funniest thing lol so im a perv watchin her poo from my kitchen window and laugh when she runs away... lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL running from her poop??? Never heard of that one before 

Bear (non Pit Bull): I love to just watch him out the window (he lives outdoors) and watch him nap and be calm. He's so beautiful and since I never get to be around his tired, napping side (whenever he sees me he goes psycho and runs laps around me for hours)

Belle: How docile and lazy she is, yet she will just hop up from a dead sleep and sprint outside and start having some kind of battle with her best puppy friend... she's so random.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love the long walks. When it's nasty out, I just do laps around the back yard with the girls so I don't have to put them in my car. But on pretty days, they each go for a ride and get about an hour walk. They prance when they walk like they know they're hot. It's so funny. I have friends that have to drag their dogs out the door. My dogs drag me out the door. 

They get so enthusiastic and happy about the smallest things.

They can tell when I don't feel good. There's been days when I was sick and MJ laid in bed all day with me except to go outside.

Sadies is a goofball. I love watching her do goofy stuff. Too much to name.

MJ is a gentle, loving soul. She's like a Nanny dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I cant answer this one...too many things. 

If I had to pick ONE I would say Peanut has a way of making you feel loved and appreciated. he is always with me doing goofy things if I am away for even a few minutes when I get back he gives me the warmest welcome with higs and kisses (sometimes nibbles on the chin)


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh boy! This will be a long one. LOL

Tutu-she is so ready for anything, all heart and try and wanting to please

Africa-I am just honored that she loves me, getting an eli smile from her feels like an award. She is so smart, gorgeous and sure of herself

Rolex-how he is so quiet and sure of himself, self possessed and almost regal

Getme-he is so crazy and happy all the time, he wants to be a part of everything and knows only forward and full speed ahead

Nacho-he is the sweetest dog on the whole yard, somehow Nacho manages to love with his whole self in a way that other dogs don't

Tau-his scooby doo face!

Nia-so crazy, yet so gentle. I love how she can't even be still long enough to eat her food lol

Mabel (Fila)-I love how still she gets when I lean down and whisper to her. Like she is hanging on every syllable.

Casey-the way she jumps into our arms, just comes running up and hurls herself at our face, turning sideways at the last second, completely sure that we will catch her!

Stephanie


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i love how chyna is so loving and happy. she has these soft lovable eyes, that make me mushy ahhah  i love cuddling wit her..
> 
> kenya, i love how she is just like me.. daring, crazy, stupid and full of energy... and i love how she runs from her poop the funniest thing lol so im a perv watchin her poo from my kitchen window and laugh when she runs away... lol


people say Nismo reminds them of me because he acts just like i do. i think its funny, but true...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*what do I love...*

If I had to pick one thing from all of them, it would have to be their expression filled eyes. When I am down, they know just how to lift me up, when I am mad they know just how to chill me out, when I am worried , they know just how to reassure me. Each one does it in their own way and each way is different, but across the board that would be the one thing I love most about them every single day rain or shine, training or not.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

mine will be long also lol

Tai- Down right crazy with a rope. Very sweet loving makes you want to just cuddle with her. Very smart and always has that look of happiness

Yolanda- Very very smart loves her mommy so much it makes her almost human. She will do anything to please me but at times can be so stubborn in her ways that it gives her that human like appeal. Always happy.

Bango- I love the way he is always goofy and doesnt care what it takes to get someone to pet him. He hates small spaces just like I do and loves to be outside just like me.

Deigo- has that I don't give a crap attuide. Can be very aggervating but thats what makes me love him. I love the way when you tell him to sit he scratches his ear when he does it as if to say I didn't do it because you told me too.

Chester- I love the look he gives me that stupid puppy look that keeps you begging for more. I love the way the tries to play a staring contest when he's in trouble.

Diamond- I love her energy. She is so bouncy and wild like a free spirit blowing in the wind like nothing can stop her and nothing will get in her way.

Dixie- My little hugger. Loves to give you hugs and loves to run across the yard like a horse across a field. I love the way she is toy driven and will do anything for that squeeky. 

Houdini- I love how sweet he is. How careful and picky he is on his touch like he is afraid to hurt you. I love his drive for working hard to please.

Remi- I haven't had alot of time to bond with her yet but so far I love how sweet she is. She is quite and I think I have only heard her bark once. I like how she gives you that look as if to say am I doing it right.


----------

